# Favourite country?



## Haaamster (Feb 11, 2012)

Of all your trips to foreign shores which is your favourite country and why?
For me I think it is Italy, seemed very laid back and the sheer beauty of Lake Como area was hard to beat.
Rome was unbeleivable and i'm definately going back there one day. The only thing I didn't like was how expensive restaurant served microwave food (26 euro for a microwaved canneloni) in Pisa but I guess that was my fault for eating in tourist resraurants but I still didn't expect it to be microwaved.
Germany too had some fantastic oldy worldy type places and I was quite suprised to find the german people to be the most friendly I found anywhere without exception. Had a great night in a little pub in Coln with a big busted barmaid, an unemployed car fitter who kept challenging me to a game of darts and asking if English people ever play the game and a couple of other guys that helped me buy cigarettes from a tricky machine.
Belgium is a little gem too but the people just seem a little lost, can't explain it but like they live in gorgeous surroundings but seem a bit embarrased about it.
Holland again great especially the canal style restaurants but I found the people slightly aloof and cold.
But overall I think Italy came out top for me so where is you favourite?


----------



## barryd (Feb 11, 2012)

Toss up between France and Greece I think.  France is just so diverse, vast and their food is just better than anywhere else, as is their way of life.  Greece is beautiful and so laid back but I wonder what it will be like over the next year or so.

Loved Switzerland for the scenery but its just a bit too clinical for me.


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Barry, I want to try Greece but i'm gonna wait till their money troubles settle down. Don't know if thats wise or not as it may eventually end up very expensive but I guess only time will tell. Whats it like for wilding there.


----------



## barryd (Feb 11, 2012)

Haaamster said:


> Hi Barry, I want to try Greece but i'm gonna wait till their money troubles settle down. Don't know if thats wise or not as it may eventually end up very expensive but I guess only time will tell. Whats it like for wilding there.



I have not actually been in the van but have spent a lot of time in Greece.  I have heard its great for wilding.  Im just not sure what will happen there either.  I feel sorry for the Greek people.  I have always found them one of the most welcoming and friendly races in Europe.  Maybe it will go the other way if they leave the Euro and re-introduce a devalued Drachma.  Nobody knows I guess.  My worry is though with rising unemployment and civil unrest will this lead to a rise in crime and make it a less safer place to be.


----------



## veedubmatt (Feb 11, 2012)

i want to try greece but untill then i love spain have done since a kid


----------



## Ste (Feb 11, 2012)

Ireland for me, sooooooo relaxing!!! 
Then Scotland!


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello
For scenery Norway
Like Germany
Like France
Love the Greeks (they have not changed overnight because their government has dropped them in the crap)
Don't wait,go and spend your money to support the ordinary people. Spent 3 months there in 2011.
Wilding is great and its all down to the ordinary people. They are so chilled.
Italian lakes Garda /Como is one of the worst places I have been. You struggle to see the lakes between the hotels, pizza huts, ice cream parlours and burger bars.Was mugged twice in Rome. I suppose beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Blue Skies


----------



## Devonlad (Feb 11, 2012)

Austrian Lakes for me, the towns around the lakes have piers for the boats, where they have parking so loads of O/Ns


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi oldpolicehouse, sorry you didn't enjoy Italy maybe the muggings tainted it for you. I managed to find a very good free car park almost on the shore of lake como just up from the water airport so didn't have the view spoilt.
I found it stunning strolling around the lake watching them take off and land but like you say probably in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## barryd (Feb 11, 2012)

Devonlad said:


> Austrian Lakes for me, the towns around the lakes have piers for the boats, where they have parking so loads of O/Ns



By O/Ns do you mean overnight spots by the lakes?  Sounds good.  I fancy Austria.  Did a bit of Switzerland last summer but would like to try Austria next.


----------



## Devonlad (Feb 11, 2012)

barryd said:


> By O/Ns do you mean overnight spots by the lakes?  Sounds good.  I fancy Austria.  Did a bit of Switzerland last summer but would like to try Austria next.



Hi Barry yes overnights, the easiest way to explain the lakes beauty is to look at this link.

austrian lakes - Google Search


----------



## barryd (Feb 11, 2012)

Devonlad said:


> Hi Barry yes overnights, the easiest way to explain the lakes beauty is to look at this link.
> 
> austrian lakes - Google Search



Wow!! Looks stunning.  Do you have any recommendations of particular places to go?  

Thanks
Barry


----------



## Devonlad (Feb 11, 2012)

barryd said:


> Wow!! Looks stunning.  Do you have any recommendations of particular places to go?
> 
> Thanks
> Barry



My favourites are Attersee which is the biggest lake, Mondsee is also a nice one. There is so much to see within easy driving...
Saltzburg, Berchtesgaden (Hitlers Nest) even Vienna then come back up near the Hungarian border and drive up the Danube river,
Great Rds also, the route up the Danube is superb and loads of stopping places to spend the night if not in a hurry, lots of wine tasting.
Oh Hallstatt is a must see here's pic


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Feb 12, 2012)

For me Norway, its just the scenery and the very friendly people, unlike anywhere else that I have visited. Certainly not their food!!

Then comes France, friendly people, some great places to wild camp, food mmmmmmmmmmmm.

Then my home country of Australia - vast, still wild, from snow fields to desert and weird animal and human lifeforms. Wilding is a breeze.


----------



## barryd (Feb 12, 2012)

Devonlad said:


> My favourites are Attersee which is the biggest lake, Mondsee is also a nice one. There is so much to see within easy driving...
> Saltzburg, Berchtesgaden (Hitlers Nest) even Vienna then come back up near the Hungarian border and drive up the Danube river,
> Great Rds also, the route up the Danube is superb and loads of stopping places to spend the night if not in a hurry, lots of wine tasting.
> Oh Hallstatt is a must see here's pic



Looks amazing thanks.  Not sure when we will get away but it will certainly be on the agenda.


----------



## bob72 (Feb 12, 2012)

Slovenia for us so far.

Lake Bohinj rather than the obvious lake bled was our place of choice. Fantastic place and quiet even in high season


----------



## Haaamster (Feb 12, 2012)

bob72 said:


> Slovenia for us so far.
> 
> Lake Bohinj rather than the obvious lake bled was our place of choice. Fantastic place and quiet even in high season



Now thats interesting, you don't hear much about Slovenia on this type of forum. Whats it like for prices and O/N parking Bob?
Have to agree those Austrian lakes look stunning too.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 12, 2012)

Scotland for me is as stunning as anywhere on earth (no I'm not scottish!). Particularly the west coast and Highlands and islands. Also England isn't too bad either!


----------



## magbrin (Feb 13, 2012)

Robmac said:


> Scotland for me is as stunning as anywhere on earth (no I'm not scottish!). Particularly the west coast and Highlands and islands. Also England isn't too bad either!



We're not foreign .....................yet!


----------



## Robmac (Feb 13, 2012)

Will definitely be at Highland gathering


----------



## bob72 (Feb 13, 2012)

Haaamster said:


> Now thats interesting, you don't hear much about Slovenia on this type of forum. Whats it like for prices and O/N parking Bob?
> Have to agree those Austrian lakes look stunning too.



We stayed on a campsite right on Lake Bohinj, we were there in high season so prices were about average for the whole trip.  In itself Slovenia wasn't expensive, just a really nice place.  Friendly people, fantastic scenery and not many tourists!

Not sure about wilding over there though, probably easy enough but we were with friends who were unable to do so, so we didn't.

Their coast (all few miles of it) is disappointing though.  Highly recommend the various caves though..


----------



## magbrin (Feb 13, 2012)

*Highland Gathering*



Robmac said:


> Will definitely be at Highland gathering



Excellent:lol-053:
You're booked in -  more details will appear in due course on 2012 Highland Gathering thread.
Total vans so far: 5

All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 7, 2012)

Robmac said:


> Will definitely be at Highland gathering



Hope you are still coming, Robmac, it's only 2 weeks away  13 vans booked to date.
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...therings/16723-highland-gathering-2012-a.html


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 7, 2012)

We have been to Greece, Morocco, Norway, Sweden,Finland,Denmark,Germany,Italy,Switzerland, Austria, Holland,Belgium,France, Portugal ,Italy and of course England ,Scotland and Wales in our van and have loved every Country equally, We wild camp and use Aires where ever we can and have never had a problem anywhere, we have been travelling for the last 12 years off and on and love it. If I had to make a choice  of countries which I liked best I don't think I could. Poland, Hungary,etc. are on the list for sometime  but don't know when as we don't really make plans,we just go.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 7, 2012)

hi. well having visited many countries in the eu and further .as malc says they are all nice in different ways but uk is possibly my favourite place . it as allwhat we see abroad .maybe smaller but with a bit of imagination its big. the flowers the green etc .many dont have it . we have mountains lakes and lovely vast moors . the atlantic coast is fantastic .the channel is great for snorkelling . plus we have lots of historical places . just a shame the weather isnt drier and warmer in winter but then it would lose so much.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 7, 2012)

For me it's France I just love it.

I love the wine, the food and the scenery.

I can also speak a little of the lingo.


----------



## Firefox (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm going to buck the trends and say Holland. I like the people there; very layed back. I'm not so keen on the Latin blooded cultures, they are always shouting, making noise and fuss about nothing!

The scenery is not the most spectacular but the food is nice with the East Indian influences and the cities full of interest and wonderful buildings.


----------



## ivecotrucker (Jun 7, 2012)

I guess we all have different reactions to various countries. Unlike Haaamster we find Germans rude & aloof, the Dutch friendly but agree that the Belgians can appear a "little lost" at times, though generally pleasant. We found Hungarians & Croats generally rude, ignorant & dishonest (thats about the best we can say for them) but with some exceptions in Croatia (not Hungary).

The most interesting, different,charming & unexpectedly helpful were the Bosnians, the true Bosniacs that is & NOT the Croat/Serb mob; we hope to return.

I'm sorry to read of Italian problems but unfortunately quite typical. We spend more time there than anywhere else but you must have your wits about you 99.9% of the time. I too am worried about possible anti-Brit attitudes in Greece & Spain (not been back since 2009) but no such problems in Italy.


----------



## David & Ann (Jun 7, 2012)

I love France for its MH facilities. Spain for its Sun, Sea and beaches. Switzerland and Austria for its outstanding beauty (mountainwise) Germany for its precision, exactness and quality (generally speaking) Goa, in India, for the smiles and friendliness of its people although they are so poor. Africa for its illustrious wildlife. All in all, the world is a beautiful place no matter where you may go. The secret, is to enjoy it the best way you can, using mind, thoughts, feelings, sight, hearing, touch and able to hold those wonderful memories as you wait your turn to pass into oblivion.


----------



## n brown (Jun 8, 2012)

i've lived and worked a few places and liked them but none of them compare with britain. i'm not being jingoistic,just realistic.this place is perfect.not too hot not too cold,not too corrupt,but it is a bit,we have the daily mail and private eye magazine.we have beautiful countryside and beaches and hundreds of years of culture.when you're sat in some hot hot place in winter and the flies are driving you crazy and everywhere is dusty and brown.been there done that and it was great.glad to be back though.and they speak my lingo here!bonus!


----------



## John H (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree with everybody (now there's a first! ). In short, my favourite country is the one I happen to be in at the time - never visited a country I wouldn't want to go back to (added them up and it comes to over 60). The sad thing is that I still have about two-thirds of the world to visit and time is running out!


----------



## David & Ann (Jun 8, 2012)

John H said:


> I agree with everybody (now there's a first! ). In short, my favourite country is the one I happen to be in at the time - never visited a country I wouldn't want to go back to (added them up and it comes to over 60). The sad thing is that I still have about two-thirds of the world to visit and time is running out!



Get your skates on John. I am right behind you. Have fun Buddy, where ever you are. ☺☺☺


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 8, 2012)

We have also toured extensively in America, Far East and Aussie and most of the Greek Islands all beautiful Countries to be in but you then have the hassle of Airports and flying, it's the Motorhome for me every time, ssoooooo easy.:cool1::cool1:


----------



## Robmac (Oct 23, 2017)

I think you have done the same as me Jennie.

Searching for your first ever post, I bet you came across some old threads and started reading them?

I know I did!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 23, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I think you have done the same as me Jennie.
> 
> Searching for your first ever post, I bet you came across some old threads and started reading them?
> 
> I know I did!




Have you been on the cooking sherry again Rob      wrong thread       :scared:     :lol-049:     :lol-049:


----------



## Wully (Oct 23, 2017)

I love islands and Im more than half way through visiting all the Scottish isles. But Greece is the place for island hoping. Done all the canaries most of the Caribbean Majorca was my first and still remember hiring a bike and getting of the beat and track. But the best island by far is Sicily would love to take the van one day


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 23, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I think you have done the same as me Jennie.
> 
> Searching for your first ever post, I bet you came across some old threads and started reading them?
> 
> I know I did!



Spot on Rob! It's fun looking back through everyone's old stuff. Still searching for a glimpse of the abstemious, twinset wearing Annie :lol-049:


----------



## Robmac (Oct 23, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> Have you been on the cooking sherry again Rob      wrong thread       :scared:     :lol-049:     :lol-049:



No graham, I saw Jennie was reading this old thread at the same time as me.

Found some right old ding dongs between another ex member and Northerner as well!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 23, 2017)

Robmac said:


> No graham, I saw Jennie was reading this old thread at the same time as me.
> 
> Found some right old ding dongs between another ex member and Northerner as well!





Ah ok, i hang my head in shame and shall go and stand in the dunces corner immediately         :sad:


----------



## izwozral (Oct 23, 2017)

NZ for just about every positive thing that can be said about it.
Then Greece.
Then Oz.
Then the rest.


----------



## 2cv (Oct 23, 2017)

Of course my favourite is the UK. Abroad though I like the USA, great people and as much variety as the whole of Europe. Within the USA my favourite states are Colorado, California and the New England states.


----------



## jann (Oct 23, 2017)

Although we like trying different countries, France is still favourite.


----------



## Mul (Oct 23, 2017)

France

Norway

Andorra (Not the crappy Town though ! ... out up the hills)

Chrz Mul.


----------



## Mul (Oct 23, 2017)

jann said:


> Although we like trying different countries, France is still favourite.




Sorry off - topic, just noticed ... Member Number 27    :bow:


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm still exploring the UK to be honest, so not taken my van overseas yet but Martin and I hired a motorhome in NZ a few years back and I hired one on Tasmania last year for a trip with my daughter. Both stunning places and great for wildcamping.  

As for non-camping, I've lived and explored overseas a fair bit and I'm really fond of the places I've called home, especially the US... still got lots of friends there. My new love is Aus though and my daughter lives there, so I get to visit a lot.


----------



## iampatman (Oct 23, 2017)

Greece, France, Spain. 

Pat


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 23, 2017)

Has to be Australia ,the,food ,the lifestyle ,the beaches, the weather, the diversity.the wild life .the standard of living .and the bonus of the metre maids in surfers paradise ,


----------



## jagmanx (Oct 23, 2017)

*Mmm*

Easy question difficult answer
Motorhome
Norway
New Zealand
Sweden
Scotland

I have holidayed/overnighted in over 50 countries
(Plus 4 Luxemburg drive through 
Visa and 30min visit for Laos
Visa and visit to KL in Malaysia
Drive to Afghan Border from Pakistan !)
My 50 countries include the following (NOT Motorhome trips)
a) school visits as a leader/assistant
b) school ski trips as a leader/assistant
c) rugby tours as  leader/assistant
d) individual trips to watch cricket (Trinidad and Sri Lanka)
e) Exodus and the like (adventure tours)

I thoroughly enjoyed all the trips
The best being (Mainly adventure)
Pakistan and China (1994)
Peru
New Zealand (Motorhome)
Jordan
Tibet
Morocco
Thailand
I know others will disagree but the only country which had issues was Romania (Motorhome)

I may well publish more detail on my web-site but that will take a short time !


----------



## witzend (Oct 23, 2017)

France, Portugal,Greece, in order of preference if Greece was easier to get to it might be different


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 23, 2017)

Yorkshire.
The rest of the world is rubbish.
They are all narrow minded,biased xenophobes.

But we were thrown out, for complaining about the weather.

I now have the spend half the year exiled in The East Algarve. 

Anywhere in Iberia, away from the tourist traps will do. France has changed, we don't feel as welcome as before.
Ireland is great, apart from the weather..Ditto Scotland.
We're fed up with long haul flying.. Been there, enjoyed it....that's enough
Short haul is only tolerable because it's short.
But I had my happiest day ..... In Pudsey.


----------



## stonedaddy (Oct 23, 2017)

*'wales*

I am plumping for Wales because you can't go wrong. Everything is  in double, no overnight camping, no overnight stopping, all fines are are up in Welsh and English. There is no overnight parking for motorhomes between 10pm and 8am on the Rhyl sea front now believe it or not.  We had a bloke taking photos of our number plates on a tiny beach on Anglesey. We was nearly cut off by the tide in another tiny beach in Anglesey after a bloke said it was very safe, the sea was touching the wheels on one of the vans close to midnight. I found a campervan friendly pub with very difficult access that turned out to be under new management and had to move on. I eventually found a retail park on the POIs and settled in for the night, so I thought, but I was next to a Pizza Hut which was very lively until after about 11.30pm. I made up for it the next morning though with a long lie in until 5.30am in the morning when a B&Q lorry pulled in next to me and left his engine running while he unloaded some stuff and  reloaded some other stuff. The view was stunning though with sheet rain and hurricane winds driving across the the Halfords and Home Base four courts. Yes its Wales for me every time.   .
.... Tom ....


----------



## carol (Oct 23, 2017)

If you mean in the van, France and Portugal for me so far though I've yet to venture to Italy, Croatia and Greece. My favourite country to travel in is India. Without the van!


----------



## Robmac (Oct 23, 2017)

Still Scotland for me.


----------



## Minisorella (Oct 23, 2017)

stonedaddy said:


> I am plumping for Wales because you can't go wrong. Everything is  in double, no overnight camping, no overnight stopping, all fines are are up in Welsh and English. There is no overnight parking for motorhomes between 10pm and 8am on the Rhyl sea front now believe it or not.  We had a bloke taking photos of our number plates on a tiny beach on Anglesey. We was nearly cut off by the tide in another tiny beach in Anglesey after a bloke said it was very safe, the sea was touching the wheels on one of the vans close to midnight. I found a campervan friendly pub with very difficult access that turned out to be under new management and had to move on. I eventually found a retail park on the POIs and settled in for the night, so I thought, but I was next to a Pizza Hut which was very lively until after about 11.30pm. I made up for it the next morning though with a long lie in until 5.30am in the morning when a B&Q lorry pulled in next to me and left his engine running while he unloaded some stuff and  reloaded some other stuff. The view was stunning though with sheet rain and hurricane winds driving across the the Halfords and Home Base four courts. Yes its Wales for me every time.   .
> .... Tom ....



Aah, happy memories Tom :lol-061:


----------



## barryd (Oct 23, 2017)

I see I said France and Greece five years ago. Still France for me by a country mile.  Europe's play ground, just has everything. Not been back to Greece since 2008.


----------



## carol (Oct 23, 2017)

stonedaddy said:


> I am plumping for Wales because you can't go wrong. Everything is  in double, no overnight camping, no overnight stopping, all fines are are up in Welsh and English. There is no overnight parking for motorhomes between 10pm and 8am on the Rhyl sea front now believe it or not.  We had a bloke taking photos of our number plates on a tiny beach on Anglesey. We was nearly cut off by the tide in another tiny beach in Anglesey after a bloke said it was very safe, the sea was touching the wheels on one of the vans close to midnight. I found a campervan friendly pub with very difficult access that turned out to be under new management and had to move on. I eventually found a retail park on the POIs and settled in for the night, so I thought, but I was next to a Pizza Hut which was very lively until after about 11.30pm. I made up for it the next morning though with a long lie in until 5.30am in the morning when a B&Q lorry pulled in next to me and left his engine running while he unloaded some stuff and  reloaded some other stuff. The view was stunning though with sheet rain and hurricane winds driving across the the Halfords and Home Base four courts. Yes its Wales for me every time.   .
> .... Tom ....



Oh dear, better stick to Scotland Tom :wave:


----------



## maingate (Oct 23, 2017)

I have been to lots of places but I am now discovering the UK. I will not have another Passport and I will definitely never see another Airport.

Of all the places I have been, Zimbabwe was by far the best, for many reasons. It was only 12 months after Mugabe took over and still unspoiled. It is the only country that my Wife loved and she said "I could move here tomorrow". Such a shame that it is now ruined by a madman and his cronies.


----------



## vindiboy (Oct 25, 2017)

Great Britain of course , but I do like travelling to other places, been to Ireland , Greece , Norway, Sweden , Denmark, Germany Austria ,Switzerland . Hungary Poland, Spain , Portugal, Morocco, etc all in the van for long term trips , but would not want to live anywhere but here in Blighty.:camper: Also flown to Australia, New Zealand USA  Far East , etc so had a good opportunity to decide what I like best.


----------

